

PDF to Word - the most accurate PDF-to-Word converter, as a web service - dmv
http://www.pdftoword.com/

======
tptacek
Because why settle for a crappy file format when you can get a crappier file
format that is also its own filesystem!

~~~
mahmud
How else are you supposed to edit that research paper before submitting it as
your own?

